# cancion infantil



## mcarob23

boa tarde! meu nome é carolina, eu soi argentina, descupe que meu portugues non é bom, meu avó era brasileiro, do sao paulo, e me lembro que ela contaba um cuento pra crianças que diz assimno recordo exactamente como era, como se escrive!)
-Mushinino gato.. de onde vein tan fartu?.....fartu? no encontro significado no diccionario! farto?
-de a casa de meu tio!
- e que te a dadu?
- sopinha e vinho!
ay, mishinino gato!

bem, e un pouco lo que recordo ou lembro, e mui importante pra mi, me recorda a meu criança. alguen pode dizir como se escrive o alguem conozce esse conto?
muito obrigada!
adios! atemais
carolina, Argentina


----------



## Vanda

mcarob23 said:


> -Mushinino gato.. de onde vein tan fartu?.....fartu? no encontro significado no diccionario! farto?
> -de a casa de meu tio!
> - e que te a dadu?
> - sopinha e vinho!
> ay, mishinino gato!
> 
> carolina, Argentina


 
Bienvenida Carolina! 

Nunca ouvi esta cançãozinha... Até que gostaria de conhecê-la.
Mas para fazer sentido, deve ser:
-De onde vem tão farto? ( de onde vem assim já saciado/ sem fome)
-da casa do meu tio.
-e o que ele te deu?
-sopinha e vinho!
- ai mishinino (não consigo dar forma a esta palavra!)

Mais ou menos isto!


----------



## mcarob23

muitas graxias!, mishinino é commo Gato, felino, igual muitas graxias!


----------



## Vanda

Então talvez seja: Gatinho, de onde vem tão farto.....


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> - ai mishinino (não consigo dar forma a esta palavra!)


Apenas posso dizer que em Espanha chamam os gatinhos "_mininos_", mas suponho que não tem nada a ver com "mishinino".


----------



## Vanda

Ah, quem sabe então : menininho?


----------



## jazyk

> muitas graxias!, mishinino é commo Gato, felino, igual muitas graxias!


Então não será bichano (no diminutivo bichaninho?) Assim lhes chamamos às vezes aqui, pelo menos em São Paulo.


----------



## nusa

Olá!
Os meus pais são dum povo de Extremdura e eles chamam aos gatos "misinos"


----------



## Tomby

Tens razão Nusa.  
Desde que li a mensagem estive pensando nesta palavra que voltava pela minha cabeça mas não conseguia recordá-la. 
Obrigado!


----------



## nusa

Boas!!!
Estive pensando e acho que não pode ser "Mushinino gato", dois palavras diferentes na misma frase com o mesmo significado. 
Poderia ser Fucinho de gato????


----------



## Vanda

Depois das várias explicações, creio que o avô da Carolina fazia uma mistura de espanhol e português na canção. Assim sendo, faz sentido se ele quis dizer: Mushinino gato...


----------



## mcarob23

Eu penso que esso é certo. .. uma mistura de español e portugues. muitas gracias pela ayuda de voces!
obrigada.
caro


----------



## spielenschach

Pela minha aldeia ainda se diz "bichinho" por bichaninho.


----------



## criszez

Acho mesmo que esta cançao é uma mistura de español e português ou entao é de algum sítio perto da Extremadura em España, como acena Nusa.  A minha mae é de lá e ela cantáva-me esta cançao quando eu era pequena:
Misino gato,
Qué has comido?
Sopitas con vino,
¿Quién te las ha dado?
Mi padrino, el del molino.
Sape gatino, sape gatino, sape gatino
(Sape quer dizer:vai embora!)


----------



## nusa

Olá criszez!
A os meus pais também lhe soa esta cançao.
En Extremadura hay muchas palabras iguales (o muy parecidas) a las portuguesas.


----------



## jandro_pardo

Olá!

Cá na Galiza, pelo menos na minha comarca, o equivalente do castelhano _minino _é _mixo _ou_ mixinho._


----------



## Capitão Haddok

criszez said:


> Acho mesmo que esta cançao é uma mistura de español e português ou entao é de algum sítio perto da Extremadura em España, como acena Nusa. A minha mae é de lá e ela cantáva-me esta cançao quando eu era pequena:
> Misino gato,
> Qué has comido?
> Sopitas con vino,
> ¿Quién te las ha dado?
> Mi padrino, el del molino.
> Sape gatino, sape gatino, sape gatino
> (Sape quer dizer:vai embora!)


 
Na Galiza, como mais abaixo cita o Jandro, utiliza-se a forma "michinho" (acho que assim melhor representada, pois a pronuncia do forma diminutiva "michinhinho", michininho" ou "michinino", por dissimilação, aos ouvidos de uma argentina poderia soar como "mishinino") como forma afectiva de chamar os gatos. Mas é engraçado que traduzas "sape" para português, porque é forma castiça de afungentar os gatos (coitados!) nesta língua. Na fronteira da Extremadura espanhola há muitos falares de interferência. Bom, e o galego todo pode considarar-se um falar de interferência. De alguma de essas interferências de ida e volta, tão habituais entre espenhol e português, deve provir o texto da cantiga


----------



## jazyk

Acabei de me lembrar que em catalão se encontram as formas _mix, mixano _e _mixino. _Pode ser que haja alguma relação.

Jazyk


----------

